# i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

*i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Hi an die Spezialisten,

ich habe eben meinen Ivy geköpft.
Es ging auch soweit gut,bis auf,das ich an einer Stelle mit der Klinge rausgerutscht bin.

Hierfür hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht und wollte dann damit nachfragen,ob sich das mit der Cpu erledigt hat?

System ließ sich anfangs starteen,allerdings ohne Debug-LED und ohne Direkten Bootvorgang. HDD-LED leuchtete auch nicht.

Cmos durchgeführt,Prozessor auch nochmal herausgenommen usw., mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Mittlerweile brauch ich nur noch auf den Powerbutton drücken,kurzer anlauf und das wars dann auch schon.

Als WLP kam die Liquid Ultra zum Einsatz.

Kabel hab ich auch nochmal alle kontrolliert,mit Graka ohne Graka, ein RAM ,Zwei Ramriegel,nichts hilft.


Vielleicht wüsst ihr noch was ich machen,prüfen kann.

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Man kann zwar nicht wirklich was auf dem Bild erkennen (was vermutlich einer Handykamera geschuldet ist), aber "mit der Klinge abgerutscht" ist bei CPUs zu 99% ein Todesurteil.


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Es ist auf jedenfall so ,das ein pin oben links ,wirklich minimal angekratzt ist. Dumm ist natürlich,das ich rausgerutscht bin,die ecke war auch mega wiederspenstig.

Also bis jetzt tut sich nichts,beim start,verbogene pins auf dem Sockel konnteich auch nicht entdecken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

In der "Platine" wo die CPU drauf sitzt sind sehr viele Leiterbahnstrukturen eingearbeitet, die sehr komplex und teilweise dünner als ein Haar sind. Wenn du da mit einer Klinge was einritzt durchtrennst du unter Umständen diese Leiterbahnen irgendwo oder schaffst Verbindungen wo keine hingehören (= Kurzschluss). Bei einem derart komplexen Bauteil wie einer CPU führt das beinahe unweigerlich zum Totalausfall.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Evt. mit nem Föhn versuchen die Stelle zu erwärmen. Ansonsten Hardwareschrott.


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

hier nochmal ein etwas besseres Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



MagicMongo schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein etwas besseres Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sieht aus als hätten die metallspähne, die beim abrutschen entstanden, ungewollte brücken hergestellt. vielleicht hilft es, mit einem kosmetiktuch (ohne parfüm!) die stelle zu säubern


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

Boahh,scheise,ich könnte kotzen,ultravorsichtig gewesen und dann springt die klinge weg...... Shit.

Sorry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Kann man wirklich schlecht sehen, entweder eine Brücke gebaut mit dem Schnitt oder vielleicht sogar eine oder mehrere Leitungen in einem der Layer durchtrennt. Schon mal mit einer Lupe drauf geschaut?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

hmm die kontakte angeritzt, dadurch eine verbindung entstanden, dadurch nen kurzschluss verursacht. Hack es einfach unter Lehrgeld ab das nächste mal ein wenig vorsichtiger sein


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

Also rund um den Die hab ich wirklich null Beschädigungen.Nur die auf dem Bild eingekreiste Stelle ist betroffen.Genau genommen ist ganz genau ein Pin beschädigt und zwar so das wenn ich genau hinschaue eine Ecke weggeplatzt ist,zumindest sieht es so aus.Man könnte auch sagen,das da ne Kerbe ist,bei den anderen pins ist nur ein Abdruck zu sehen.

Also für die Tonne......,dabei hab ich mir fast ne Stunde Zeit genommen und alles fotografiert,weil ich hier dann Ergebnisse und Vorgang dokumentieren wollte.

Trotzdem danke an euch.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Sieht wohl so aus als hätte die CPU jetzt Flügel bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, R.I.P


----------



## efdev (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

sehr schade, aber versuch doch am besten was auf der ersten seite steht schau mal mit einer lupe ob irgenwo eine brücke ist .


----------



## calixto (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

hi, hab davon noch nie was gehört, vielleicht denke ich auch in die Falsche Richtung, aber was verteht man unter "geköpft"?

lg


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



calixto schrieb:


> hi, hab davon noch nie was gehört, vielleicht denke ich auch in die Falsche Richtung, aber was verteht man unter "geköpft"?
> 
> lg


 
Das Entfernen des "Metalldeckels" (Integrated Heatspreader) der CPU, um die darunter befindliche Wärmeleitpaste im Falle von Ivy-Bridge CPUs durch bessere auszutauschen.
Intel hat seit den Ivys unter dem IHS Wärmeleitpaste statt Lot verwendet da das billiger ist - die Wärmeleiteigenschaften sind aber duetlich schlechter, deswegen wollen manche diese ersetzen, das kann mit Glück 10°C und mehr bessere Temperaturen bringen.
Der IHS ist dummerweise mit Silikon aufgeklebt und muss per Klinge entfernt werden wobei man wie man hier leider sieht die CPU leicht zerstören jann.


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Tjap,

mein Pc startet zwar,aber geht auch gleich wieder aus. Das wars,alles nochmals gereinigt,geschaut ob alle Kabel sitzen,selbst den Sockelhalter für die Wackü nochmal neu justiert.
Alles vergebens..

Cpu ist tot.....
Wenigstens hat mein Frauchen nochn Lappi und ich mein Handy,tolle Konfig....
Auf die nächste Cpu wird gespart weil erstmal Urlaub wichtiger ist , "Shit Happens" mit "Rip" 

Mfg

Nachtrag : Hier noch ein paar Bilder für euch...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Mit was entfernt man eigentlich den alten Kleber?


----------



## Brez$$z (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Meinst du das Silikon oder die WLP? 
wlp geht recht einfach ab, das silikon kann man auch vorischtig abkrubbeln.

schade für dich und deine CPU, aber die risiken waren vorher bekannt. 
könntest du nicht doch nochmal ein besseres Bild machen? die Bilder sind alle unscharf


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Besser geht es leider wirklich nicht,ist zwar schon 8MP,aber sowie es an kleines geht verzieht die Cam.

mfg


----------



## Moose83 (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Du kannst versuchen, die beschädigte Stelle mit Silberleitlack zu flicken Mehr kaputt machen kannste ja schon nicht mehr
Und mit der Klinge warst du definitiv viel zu weit drinne


----------



## MagicMongo (13. April 2013)

Das sieht auf dem Bild tief aus,war es aber nicht.Eher war es genau richtig.Nur,wie hier schon erklärt,dort wo das pcb die Pins hat,kam die Klinge hervor gesprungen und das war da dann halt mehr als nur Banane.

War vorhin noch los und hab mir nen 3570k geholt. Der rennt mit den gleichen Settings . Also ist es wohl meist wirklich am Anwender,wie weit er/man mit der Spannung und den Einstellungen umgehen kann.

Trotzdem,tiefe Trauer um mein edelstück ....schnief

MfG


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Untersuch die Stelle mal mit einer Lupe, versuch auch mal das Stück durch eine Lupe zu Fotografieren. An ein gescheites Mikroskop wirst du wohl nicht rankommen um das mal anzuschauen? Wenn es wirklich nur eine Brücke durch einen Metallgrat ist, könnte es, sofern die CPU nicht durch die Startversuche beschädigt wurde, mit dem entfernen des Grates wieder gehen. WEnn aber eine Leiterbahn durchtrennt ist, müsstest du die zusammenbasteln, wozu du wohl nicht das geeignete Arbeitsgerät hast. Wenn die vKerbe aber mehr als eine Lage auf dem PCB tief reicht, dann würde der Aufwand eh ins astronomische steigen....
Ansonsten tut es mir leid, dass das passiert ist, aber lass dich davon nicht entmutigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Für den nächsten Versuch empfehle ich die Ränder abzukleben mit zb Alufolie. Gibt so spezielles Klebeband was auch Schornsteinfeger nutzen.


----------



## Schinken (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Denk auch da sind Brücken entstanden. Vielleicht hätte man da direkt noch was machen können aber wenn du ihn so eingebaut hast gabs wohl nen Kurzen. Der is wohl hin, schade drum!


----------



## dorow (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> hmm die kontakte angeritzt, dadurch eine verbindung entstanden, dadurch nen kurzschluss verursacht. Hack es einfach unter Lehrgeld ab das nächste mal ein wenig vorsichtiger sein



280 Euro Lehrgeld 

Ich bin zwar auch nicht gerade zimperlich wen es um Modding geht, CPU Heatspreader Schleifen habe ich auch schon gemacht oder Spannung sehr stark anheben. Aber meinen Ivy 3770k werde ich nicht für ein paar °C weniger in Gefahr bringen. Da gibt es andere Möglichkeiten um die Kühlung zu verbessern. Immer im Hinterkopf das man die CPU Schrotet.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Nunja, bis zu 20°C sind nicht "ein paar °C" meine Temperaturen waren auch mit Wasserkühlung mehr als bescheiden.
Wenn die Wärme von DIE nicht Korrekt auf den HS übertragen wird kannst du so viel den HS kühlen wie du willst


----------



## Aer0 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Intel Celeron Dual-Core G1610, 2x 2.60GHz, tray (CM8063701444901) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier vieleicht eine kleine cpu für die übergangszeit, für ca 40 euro.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



MagicMongo schrieb:


> Boahh,scheise[...] Shirt.





Chinaquads schrieb:


> Hack es einfach unter Lehrgeld ab [...]


genau, einfach abhacken, am besten mit ´nem Beil! 

 *scnr*


----------



## MagicMongo (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

@ *Aer0*

ich hab jetzt einen 3570K,gestern noch schnell gekauft.


@ *Vulnerabilus*



> genau, einfach abhacken, am besten mit ´nem Beil!



Meine Frau sagte auch gestern : Köpfst du nochmal was,köpf ich dir auch was,aber wo anders.... oO  

Nee,so schnell köpf ich nichts mehr. Ist zwar so an sich alles gut gegangen,wenn da nur nich am ende die wiederspänstige Ecke gewesen wäre und die Klinge sich nicht verselbstständigt hätte..... 

Hätte , hätte , hätte..

Mfg


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Sieh es von der positiven Seite. Nun kannst du dir einen 300€ teuren Schlüsselanhänger bauen


----------



## MagicMongo (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Der bekommt seinen Platz auf der Kühlerhaube.....


----------



## DjTomCat (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ich war auch schon am überlegen meine CPU zu köpfen, aber wenn ich das hier lese lass ich es lieber, da sind mir doch 300€ zu viel um in den Sand zu setzten.


----------



## MagicMongo (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

@ *DjTomCat*



> Ich war auch schon am überlegen meine CPU zu köpfen, aber wenn ich das  hier lese lass ich es lieber, da sind mir doch 300€ zu viel um in den  Sand zu setzten.



Im grunde,um keinen Schrott zu produzieren,wäre es natürlich das beste.

Aber,Vorbereitung + Konzentration + Ruhe ist bei solch einer Aktion doch sehr wichtig.
Wie Dr.Bakterius schon sagte,was auch hilft, wäre die Ränder rund um den Headspreader abzukleben,hätte ich auch drauf kommen können sollen.  
Und wenn,dann lass dir Zeit,viel Zeit,den Hauruckaktion mit zitternden Fingern 
Ich hab ja fast selbst nen Herzkasper bekommen.............. 

Mfg


----------



## DjTomCat (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Bei meinem Glück geht es in die Hose aber volle Suppe 

Aber die niedrigen temps sind doch schon verlockend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Dann räum mal schnell alles was schneiden kann aus dem Weg, und dem Frauchen gibt man vorsichtshalber was stumpfes damit deine Tonlage im Falle dass Falles nicht deutlich höher wird


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mach einfach eine Gegendrohung mit der Kürzung des Hauhaltsgeldes


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## instagib (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Wenn du nur den HS  schleifst dann bringt das auch was und ist quasi risikofrei.
Da die Intel CPUs aber von Haus aus schon sehr hitzeresistent sind ergibt selbst dies wenig Sinn.


----------



## Topper_Harley (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Naja, HS schleifen bringt nur 1-3 Grad (wenn überhaupt), Köpfen bringt im Idealfall knapp 20 Grad 

Naürlich ist das ganze nicht nötig (für die meisten hier) aber der Basteltrieb siegt halt da bei den meisten, wie oft machen wir was sinnloses nur weils Spaß macht, und wenn wir in dem Fall durch weitaus bessere Temps belohnt werden ..... Männer halt ..... 

Gottseidank habe ich eine Dame die weiß das sie mir in so Sachen nicht dreinreden kann.... weil ichs trotzdem mache


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Bei mir isses ja genau so Toppa, weisch ja bescheid 
Meine Dame hatte mehr Angst das ich ihn Kaputt mache als ich 

Feinmotorik ist was schönes


----------



## MagicMongo (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Feinmotorik bezieht sich auf....?  

Grobmotorik,das wäre zu einfach und zu schnell


----------



## loltheripper (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ich würde die CPU als defekt in die Bucht schicken.


----------



## instagib (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



> Naja, HS schleifen bringt nur 1-3 Grad (wenn überhaupt), Köpfen bringt im Idealfall knapp 20 Grad



Das kommt darauf an wie eben bzw. uneben der HS schon war.
Wenn man Pech hat und eine CPU bekommt mit stark unebenen dann würde ich die sowieso reklamieren.

Hatte das Pech jedoch noch nicht.
Wenn unter Prime die Temps in RealTemp passen dann ist die CPU/Montage etc. i.O..


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

eBay wäre noch ne Möglichkeit. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es den ein oder anderen Bastler gibt, der dafür noch ein paar Euro ausgibt. Aber erwähn bloß was genau du da gemacht hast. Also nicht verschweigen, dass dir die CPU beim köpfen hopps gegangen ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

In der Bucht findet man öfters defekte CPU's die für Preise weggehen die man sich nie träumen hätte lassen.
Schau einfach mal bei beendete gebote

gestern: i7 2600k defekt (jaja angeblich konnte er nicht testen ob er tut jaja also defekt) für 124 € weggegangen
am 11.4:  Sandy Bridge E Core i7-3820 defekt fast 100€


----------



## Moose83 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Bei Ebay reicht ein kleingedruckter Satz aus: Hab leider kein Board da, um die CPU zu testen, daher ausdrücklich als defekt
Aber gebraucht einstellen, dann bekommste noch min. 180 Euro


----------



## Addi (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ich würde es auch lieber mit ner Rasierklinge machen. Die ist viel dünner und schärfer , da braucht man dann auch weniger Kraft aufwenden.
Dann halt immer gaaaanz kleine Schnitte machen , da kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
Naja aus Fehlern lernt man  Übrings einer hier im PCGH köpft Ivy´s für Leute die sich das nicht zu trauen.
weiß aber nichtmehr wer das war.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

geht auch mit einer klinge vom Kutter messer ohne probleme, das Silikon lässt sich einfach schneiden.
Das Problem ist, in die winzig kleine spalte zwischen HS und PCB zu kommen, oft sieht es so aus als wäre
man drinne und drück und es passiert nichts. Wenn man wirklich drinne ist gleitet die klinge ganz einfach durch ohne zu drücken wie ein wilder


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Man sollte ja nun nicht versuchen da jemand übers Ohr zu hauen. Ich würde es halt als defekt einstellen aber auch deutlich drauf hinweisen, dass er sich bei dem Versuch ihn zu köpfen verabschiedet hat. Nichts verheimlichen sonst gibts im Nachhinein nur Ärger.
Bei eBay wird teilweise auf so ein dämliches Zeug geboten, dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass du noch ein paar Taler bekommst


----------



## derBoo (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Tja, hier gibts wirklich nicht mehr viel zu schreiben, aber einen Tipp habe ich  auch noch... Wenn Du nen alten defekten DVD Brenner rumzuliegen hast,
einfach mal zerlegen das Teil - und die Linse ausbauen... die dann einfach mit etwas Tesa an den Rändern vor deine Handykamera kleben... damit kannste die Pins so fotografieren, als hätte man n Mikroskop... hier mal ein Beispielbild eines 5 Cent Stückes... habe ich mit der besagten Linse und nem Einsteigerhandy (Xperia Mini) fotografiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex2210 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Keine so dumme Idee, vielleicht ist die CPU ja doch noch zu retten….schlimmer wirds ja nich XD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



instagib schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an wie eben bzw. uneben der HS schon war.



Bei unverlöteten CPUs gibts aber keinen Grund, warum der IHS übermäßig krumm sein sollte 



Moose83 schrieb:


> Bei Ebay reicht ein kleingedruckter Satz aus: Hab leider kein Board da, um die CPU zu testen, daher ausdrücklich als defekt



Das wäre Betrug und somit eine Straftat.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Aber warum ? Er wird doch ausdrücklich als defekt verkauft ?


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Defekt ist nicht gleich defekt! Ich glaube in diesem Fall wäre es ein "verschwiegener Mangel". Also er weiß ja, was damit nicht stimmt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Aber warum ? Er wird doch ausdrücklich als defekt verkauft ?


 
Das schon, wenn ers auch nur so schreibt ists völlig in Orndnung, nur durch den Halbsatz vorher "Ich hab kein Board zum testen" wird durch eine dreiste Lüge der Anschein erweckt, dass die CPU noch funktionieren könnte wenn man denn ein Board hat.
Das zielt ganz bewusst darauf ab, Leute die weniger genau lesen über den Tisch zu ziehen in der Form.

Das ist zwar so denke ich nicht direkt strafbar (aber ich kenne die Gesetze da auch nicht genau, vielleicht reicht das schon aus) aber definitiv hart an der Grenze und zieht garantiert Probleme nach sich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Eine bewusste Täuschung ist definitiv strafbar. Das ist das gleiche, wie wenn dir ein Gebrauchtwagen mit "keine Unfälle bekannt" verkauft wird, obwohl die Spur mehrere cm abweicht 
"Nachweisbar" wäre ggf. ein anderes Thema - aber da er die reale Sachlage schon hier öffentlich bekannt gegeben hat...


----------



## Moose83 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei unverlöteten CPUs gibts aber keinen Grund, warum der IHS übermäßig krumm sein sollte
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre Betrug und somit eine Straftat.


 
Falsch, in der Beschreibung steht ausdrücklich defekt Wer also bietet, akzeptiert das dann auch so, das ist kein Betrug


----------



## Vulnerabilus (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Falsch; Moose83, auch der Versuch ist strafbar und das Vorspiegeln falscher Tatsachen wie die Sache mit dem angeblich fehlenden Board ist hier doch ganz klar als betrügerisch zu werten.

Da brauchst Du huer nicht herum diskutieren zu versuchen!


----------



## MagicMongo (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Also nur mal so,falls einer von Fremdlesern jetzt auf den gedanken kommt,ich würde den 3770k so verscheuern ,wie hier beschrieben, der irrt.

Von solchen Angelegenheiten *"distanziere ich mich Ausnamslos"* !

Mfg


----------



## alex2210 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Kriegt auch alle mal wieder ein  
Ich verstehe eh nicht wieso einer die CPU verkauft und dann schreibt das er's nicht getestet hat ob sie funzt….
Missverständnis ?


----------



## the.hai (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



MagicMongo schrieb:


> Also nur mal so,falls einer von Fremdlesern jetzt auf den gedanken kommt,ich würde den 3770k so verscheuern ,wie hier beschrieben, der irrt.
> 
> Von solchen Angelegenheiten *"distanziere ich mich Ausnamslos"* !
> 
> Mfg


 
Verscheuer ihn mit wahrer Beschreibung was passiert ist und alles wird gut. Was Moose83 da gepostet hat ist sehr fragwürdig. Würde mir sowetwas passieren und eine Bastelei ist nachweisbar, dann mach ich dafür auch meinen Anwalt heiß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



alex2210 schrieb:


> Kriegt auch alle mal wieder ein
> Ich verstehe eh nicht wieso einer die CPU verkauft und dann schreibt das er's nicht getestet hat ob sie funzt….
> Missverständnis ?



Es gibt schlichtweg viele Fälle, bei denen das stimmt. Wenn man alten Schrott aufräumt, findet sich halt ggf. Hardware, die man seit Jahren nicht genutzt hat oder man erhält irgendwas im Rahmen eines Tausches,...
Ich habe auch schon CPUs abgegeben, von denen ich nicht wusste, ob sie funktionieren. Ist ja auch kein Problem.
Was anderes ist es, wenn man eine CPU als "Funktion unbekannt" verkauft, obwohl durchaus bekannt ist, dass man sie höchselbst zerstört hat.


----------



## Metalic (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Was the.hai da schreibt habe ich ja schon eine Seite vorher geschrieben. Setz das Ding bei eBay rein als defekt aber beschreibe ganz genau was damit los ist. Wie gesagt, in der Bucht gibt es genug Leute die da noch einen Haufen Geld für bieten.


----------



## alex2210 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was anderes ist es, wenn man eine CPU als "Funktion unbekannt" verkauft, obwohl durchaus bekannt ist, dass man sie höchselbst zerstört hat.


 
Ist klar, keine Frage dass das ein Beschiss ist/wäre….


----------



## Moose83 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ob ich nun schreibe, Funktion unbekannt oder kann es nicht testen, wo liegt da bitte der Unterschied Sobald man in der Beschreibung verkaufe ausdrücklich als defekt schreibt, ist alles rechtens Wer dann bietet, hat laut Ebay alles gelesen und akzeptiert das auch so, Gebot bindend und aus


----------



## alex2210 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Es wäre nicht strafbar wenn man es nicht sagen würde….wenn man sagt das er defekt ist, dann sagt man das er defekt ist.
Aber wenn man sagt das er defekt ist und man es nicht testen konnte obwohl man es hat, dann hat man getäuscht…..


----------



## Moose83 (14. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Und auch das muss der Käufer dir später erstmal beweisen können


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Und auch das muss der Käufer dir später erstmal beweisen können


 
Wenn ich ne recht neue CPU als defekt verkaufe und angeblich nicht weiß warum, OBWOHL man es ja an der Bastelei klar sieht


----------



## Ultramarinrot (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Und auch das muss der Käufer dir später erstmal beweisen können


 


Selbst wenn es nicht strafbar wäre ist es zumindest noch moralisch falsch. 


Da der Threadersteller bereits gesagt hat, das er (meiner Annahme nach im Gegensatz zu dir) ein Gewissen hat und es nicht macht, bringt es doch auch nichts die anderen hier weiter daran teilhaben zu lassen, was für ein unehrenhafter Geschäftspartner du doch bist, bzw. du anderen anrätst zu sein. 

Falls du es selbst so nicht machen würdest und ich dir somit Unfug unterstelle solltest du es dazu sagen. 





Das werden irgendwie immer mehr krumme Leute hier oder hab nur ich den Eindruck?


----------



## Addi (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Das ganze hier scheint förmlich in einen offtopic Diskusionsthread über zu gehen.

Aber du hast recht , letztens war auch son Troll unterwegs , hat seinen i7 3770k geköpft und der war dann auch futsch.
Aber das beste kommt jetzt. Ein Mindfactory Mitarbeiter hat das alles im Thread gelesen 



Spoiler






PolatAlemdar schrieb:


> Habe die 3770K wieder eingeschickt wird  direkt getauscht hatte goldservice. Die wissen natürlich nichts davon.
> Die PCB hab ich beim entfernen des HS beschädigt. Das goldene schimmern war sehr deutlich an mehreren stellen.
> Beim einschalten bekam ich kein bild.


 


Marketing@Mindfactory schrieb:


> Hallo PolatAlemdar, vielen Dank für  deine Vorankündigung, wir haben einen entsprechenden Hinweis in deinem  Kundenkonto vermerkt. Falls du die CPU noch nicht eingeschickt hast,  kannst du dir die Mühe sparen, denn bei einer unberechtigten Rücksendung  werden dir die Versandkosten in Rechnung gestellt.
> 
> Sollte jemand  anderes vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen, ist es immer besser vorher  freundlich anzuklopfen. Wenn wir es abgewickelt bekommen, ist es Glück  im Unglück, aber vertuschen oder verschweigen kommt meist mit negativen  Folgen zurück, denn ein Austausch oder eine Gutschrift folgt immer unter  Vorbehalt einer Nachbelastung. Wenn so etwas rauskommt, ist keinem  damit geholfen. Ehrlichkeit wird eher belohnt.
> 
> Es sei aber  gesagt, solche Eingriffe sind *keinesfalls *von der Garantie  abgedeckt und werden von uns auch nicht gestattet. In der Regel folgt  eine sofortige Ablehnung des Gewährleistungsanspruch.






Er hat das ganze abgestritten und sagte er habe garnicht bei Mindfactory bestellt , doof das er Bilder gemacht hat 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Genug Offtopic halt uns mal auf dem laufenden MagicMongo , vielleicht kannst du die CPU ja noch retten


----------



## MagicMongo (15. April 2013)

Ich werde heut Nachmittag nochmals versuchen ein besseres Bild hinzubekommen. Evtl. Lässt sich ja doch noch was machen. Aber rein Seelisch hab ich ihn abgeschrieben.

*Nachtrag* : So,ich denke mal das ich die Bilder nicht besser hinbekommen werde. Also wenn man so "ohne" Lupe und Zoom draufschaut,sieht es nicht ganz so dramatisch aus .  

Wie gesagt und ohne Scheis, die Klinge kam wirklich aufeinmal hervorgesprungen und ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht,wie es passieren konnte.
Es ist auch 1000% die einzigst betroffene Stelle,auf dem ganzen pcb ist absolut kein einziger Kratzer.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ja hast mal nachgeschaut ob auch kein Kontakt zwischen den flächen ist? 
hast du auch nicht die DIE erwischt? das würde auch einen defekt bedeuten


----------



## MagicMongo (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

JAPP, habe ich. Der "DIE" oder auch die Fläche des DIE ist absolut in ordnung, auch drumherum ist alles ok.
Wenn ich die Fotografierte Stelle direkt ohne alles anschaue,sieht man keinen Span oder sonstiges,das eine Brücke bauen könnte. Sieht natürlich auf dem Bild völlig anders aus. 
Mit nem Mikroskop hat man wahrscheinlich ein intermezzo vor Augen  .


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Hast du die Stelle mal mit Alkohol gereinigt?


----------



## Brez$$z (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Hast du die Stelle mal mit Alkohol gereinigt?


 
und drahtbürste


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Lach nicht, hab mit Bremsenreiniger schon so einiges Wiederbelebt


----------



## MagicMongo (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ich habe Nagellackreiniger verwendet, um die Stelle gereinigt zu bekommen. Hab nur schiss,die Cpu wieder einzusetzen,den ich habe keine Lust mein Mobo auch noch zu schrotten. Das wäre dann ein Desaster,das seines gleichen sucht. 

(das Hackebeil steht schon hinter der Tür,fehlt nur noch die ausführende Person......  )

Mfg


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Wieso??? Nagellackentferner verdunstet doch einfach Da passiert nix^^


----------



## Brez$$z (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Un wenn wäre das MB warscheins schon hinüber nehm ich an.


----------



## MagicMongo (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Jau jau, macht mir noch mehr Mut,am ende landet die ganze Kiste auf der Strasse , via Fenster auf und Raus......nur wenn ich hinterher springe fall ich nicht tief,es sei den ich machn Flachköper...^^

Nein,spass bei seite,ich werds heut nochmal probieren und wenn er dann nicht will dann nehme ich Abschied..


----------



## Brez$$z (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

ach so ein rechner geht auch durch das geschlossene Fenster 

Naja aber du weißt, alles auf eigene verantwortung! aber evt hast du Glück (ja tatsächlich soll es geben... ich hab es anscheinend nicht aber ich hab davon schon gehört)

bisle mini OT: was ist schlimmer als durch das köpfen einer Ivy sie Kaputt zu machen? Zwei mal innerhalb 14 Monaten von Jugendlichen *§$&'#" das Auto mutwillig zerkratzen zu lassen!
insgesamt ca. 1000€ Schaden! Ich lauf bald Amok, aber nicht in ner Schule und nicht durch "killerspiele" sondern durch verblödete bekift/besoffene Halbstarke in einem "Jugendhaus"


----------



## MagicMongo (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> ach so ein rechner geht auch durch das geschlossene Fenster
> 
> Naja aber du weißt, alles auf eigene verantwortung! aber evt hast du Glück (ja tatsächlich soll es geben... ich hab es anscheinend nicht aber ich hab davon schon gehört)
> 
> ...


 

Jupp,da wächst einem doch glatt ne Schrootflinte an der Hand.... 
Ja,die Jugend weis nicht was sie machen soll,damals bin ich noch mit nem 12x12cm großen Kassettenrekorder auf der Schulter und via Fahrrad durch die gegend gefahren,da gab es keine langeweile. Da hat man noch Musik ausm Radio aufgenommen..... Hehrschaftszeiten


----------



## pedi (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

warum macht man das?
nur um die paste auszutauschen?
ists nicht schnuppe, ob das teil 40 oder 50 grad hat?


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Hier findest du alle Antworten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html


----------



## Wolli (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Wieso??? Nagellackentferner verdunstet doch einfach Da passiert nix^^


 
soweit ich weiss besteht nagellackentferner doch zum großteil aus aceton, welches ein sehr starkes lösungsmittel ist und somit das pcb unter umständen schädigen kann ?!


----------



## Addi (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Wolli schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss besteht nagellackentferner doch zum großteil aus aceton, welches ein sehr starkes lösungsmittel ist und somit das pcb unter umständen schädigen kann ?!



Jeder hier weiß (sollte wissen) es gibt aceton freien Nagellackentferner.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Viele Nagellack-Entferner enthalten Pflegestoffe, die Rückstände hinterlassen könnten. Guckt daher sehr genau auf die Verpackung. am besten an ner unempfindlichen stelle oder so testen.


----------



## Addi (15. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ach Die PCB`s halten schon Einiges aus , die bekommen in den Produktionshallen sogar leichte Säurebäder... 
Trotzdem am besten Waschbenzin oder reinen Alkohol oder sogar ein extra CPU Reinigungskit verwenden.


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



Wolli schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss besteht nagellackentferner doch zum großteil aus aceton, welches ein sehr starkes lösungsmittel ist und somit das pcb unter umständen schädigen kann ?!


 
Das Aceton wirkt ja nun auch nicht ewig auf die Stelle ein, ein normales Multilayer-PCB verträgt das schon wenn es mal kurz mit Aceton abgewischt wird, das ist nicht problematisch. Ich habe meiner CPU damals nach dem Planschleifen des Headspreaders sogar mal ein kurzes Acetonbad gegönnt. Was eventuell problemtisch werden kann sind bestimmte Lacke an Bauelementen (diese sollten bei der CPU aber eh nicht bestückt worden sein, da das gelegentlich bei Ddchsteckbaren Bauelementen auftritt). Was passieren kann, ist das es die Beschriftung von Bauelementen anlöst und diese dann bei mechanischer Beanspruchung im angelösten Zustand ihre Beschriftung verlieren. Über Nacht würde ich das PCB auch nicht in Aceton einlegen wollen, falls sich doch etwas löst... Auf Arbeit haben wir auch schon PCBs über 1 Tag in Isopropanol gelassen, was diese in ihrer Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt hat (mal davon abgesehen, das die Seriennummernaufkleber sich gelöst hatten und wieder angeklebt werden mussten), nur viele Tage sollte das nicht gemacht werden, da sonst das Isopropanol unter Umständen in die Bauelemente hineindiffundieren kann....
Wer Nummer Sicher gehen will, kann das PCB auch nachher noch 0,25...1 h bei 50...90°C im Backofen trocknen und dann wieder abkühlen lassen.


----------



## Moose83 (16. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Ich wasche dreckige Cpus mit Bremsenreiniger davon geht nix kaputt


----------



## MagicMongo (24. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Um die Sache zum Abschluß zu bringen,ich dachte immer das Wunder "Märchen" sind,aber ich wurde heute eines besseren belehrt. 
Somit gibt es für mich doch Wunder. 

Mehr schreibe ich jetzt nicht. 

Mfg


----------



## Brez$$z (24. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Glückwunsch =D gesäubert und geht? echt feine geschichte


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

na Suppi , und wenn er laufen sollte was machst du mit dem i5 ? Wenn das deine Frau mitbekommt ^^


----------



## MagicMongo (24. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> na Suppi , und wenn er laufen sollte was machst du mit dem i5 ? Wenn das deine Frau mitbekommt ^^


 
Meine Frau weiss alles,wie es sich gehört.   Die Cpu i5-3570K habe ich hier auf dem Marktplatz platziert. Ist gerade mal 12 tage alt.

Mfg


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. April 2013)

Okay , Herzlichen Glückwunsch das er wieder läuft laut Signatur )


----------



## MagicMongo (24. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Das tut er......  .


----------



## Brez$$z (24. April 2013)

*AW: i7 3770 geköpft,kein Booten*

Köpf ihn  äääähhm ne lass doch mal lieber, man sollte es nicht herausvordern


----------

